# A Christmas Tree



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are a picture of our Christmas tree that we finished putting up today.

If you like, please take pictures of your tree and share them here!

*Merry Christmas All!
*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice, Rick! Tell Donna she did a great job







Well, I'm sure supervising was equally as taxing for you (and that foot you're staying off of, right?







)

We haven't put our tree up yet. We've made it a tradition to pack the boys up and find/cut our "perfect tree" at one of the many local tree farms but ... the "kittens" will be 1y/o next week .... and this will be their 1st Christmas







Kathy is thinking we should put up a fake tree ..... I'm thinking a _PICTURE_ of a tree might be our best bet


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh this is a fun one! We put our tree up on Thanksgiving this year, our first year with artificial. I'm allergic to the real one and had to cave after last year. Just wasn't worth feeling so lousy on Christmas every year! I'm loving having it up so early! Also had to include a picture of the kids with the Gingerbread house they made, did I mention how much I love the Christmas season?!







P.S. We don't use our fireplace, we wouldn't put the tree so close if we did!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is another picture....

Donna made the ceramic figurines when we first got married - the Manger was found at a BJ's one year during Christmas.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Donna made the ceramic figurines when we first got married


The figurines are gorgeous, she did a fantastic job.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The trees are beautiful, as are the kids with the gingerbread house (yea, kids!) and Donna DID do an excellent job on the figurines!!








I'm waiting for a tall guy (doesn't have to be dark and handsome) to get my Christmas stuff out of the attic!! I had it put there when we moved, but didn't think about how to get it down.







Living in a cabin, it has the "cabin-style" slide-cover (piece of board over the top of the opening!), and no stairs. I've always been able to "bump" the stuff down with a fold-up staircase in the past, but not so, here.
I did decorate my 3 out of 4 of the leyland cypress trees I had planted, but they're too young to actually hold weight on the branches, and a buck came along and "rubbed" his antlers on the other one. They're 4' tall and I have about 6" of growth left at the top, and about a foot of branches at the bottom, and the bark's rubbed off in the middle. I sprayed the others with Deer Off (Lowe's), and was going to spray my neighbor's, but they had already hit 5 out of 6 of hers!! Maybe they won't be attracted to the garland!!








Judi, you may try a ceramic tree!! 
Darlene


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We haven't put our tree up yet. We've made it a tradition to pack the boys up and find/cut our "perfect tree" at one of the many local tree farms but ... the "kittens" will be 1y/o next week .... and this will be their 1st Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Judi,

Those kittens couldn't be any harder on a Christmas tree than Graycie was, several years ago - times two, that is. (Graycie was the mother of the four kittens - and she is 4 years old now.)

Try as we might, we could not keep her out of the tree - so we just didn't put up any valuable or "sentimental" ornaments that we didn't want broken.










These days, we put up our artificial tree early (Sunday) and let the kitties get used to it being there, and we keep the squirt-bottle handy. After several days of them getting used to the idea that there is this new "Technical climbing tree" in the midst of their environment, and the novelty has worn off, we then start adorning the tree with ornaments.

Keep us posted on your adventures with your new "kids" and the Christmas tree. I'm sure you will have some photos to share!

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sgalady said:


> The trees are beautiful, as are the kids with the gingerbread house (yea, kids!) and Donna DID do an excellent job on the figurines!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darlene - take some pictures of your decorated tree and post them!! Would love to see them...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Beautiful photo of baby Gracie! They're soooooo cute when they're babies







...and then they go and GROW UP!!! I've added one of Chui after he discovered the _really_ neat cave under some greens that had been laid over a chair and one of Mara after she stalked (2x around the chair base) something on those greens, stood up, stretched a good 4' (back feet never left the floor), grabbed something off the top of the greens, and TOOK OFF GROWLING! Seems there was a tiny plastic apple ornament embedded in the branches. How did she know that???? Anyway, we had no idea it was there, and Chui had no idea what was happening over his head, but MARA knew EXACTLY what she was doing and *NO ONE ELSE* was gonna get near it!









As for the tree - the jury is still out but we're considering a balled tree (more weight), wired to the walls. Of course, it's less about the tree being taken down and more about the shiny things hanging and dangling from the branches (tinsel disappeared from our trees loooonnnnnnnnggggg ago). I've spent the better part of 2 days sorting through decorations - "yes...no...no...no...ABSOLUTELY NOT!...." We have lots of heirloom stuff that really adds to the flavor of Christmas at Wolfwood but...um..... not this year. Kittens don't need to taste that part of Christmas









Of course, their idea of "decorating" seems to be quite different from ours. I baked some Christmas cookies last night and, in prep for more baking today, we neatly stacked the boxes & cans & yes, bags (what was I thinking???







) of ingredients at the back of the counter covered by a towel. We were greeted this morning with a somewhat "modified" kitchen. *ALL* the stuff was on the floor in the middle of the room ... except for what had been a previously unopened bag of shelled almonds. What was left of them (together with the carefully chewed & emptied bag) was on the dining room floor --- those almonds had clearly been GREAT FUN! Fortunately, the flour is in its canister and the powdered sugar has not been so appealing









I think it's gonna be a long holiday season here at Wolfwood ......


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of the cat Judi!

I finally taught Bruno "out" when we are in the kitchen eating or prepping food. He has a habit of sticking his nose (he's the right height) and grabbing off the table. Bruno hasn't been by the tree yet, but, boy with that tail, I am sure he will clear the bottom!!









So far we haven't found him pull anything off the counter onto the floor - he just worries about finding an empty couch to crawl up on..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I still remember the first year with our cat. We decorated the artificial tree and the next day came home from work, turned on the lights to admire it and saw a pair of eyes looking back out at us.









Once she outgrew the habit of sleeping in the tree, we got a new one that wasn't destroyed.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Darlene - take some pictures of your decorated tree and post them!! Would love to see them...

Rick,
I would, but they are PITIFUL!! We've had wind gusts of up to 50 MPH and heavy rains. The garland is everywhere, it's everywhere!!







I'm leaving, shortly, to attend my son's graduation at Georgia Southern University (YEA, MICHAEL!!!







), and, hopefully, the weather will be better when we get back.

Judi, 
Maybe put the Christmas tree in a playpen, a really TALL playpen, maybe a jail cell??







Those cats are just gorgeous!!









Take care and have a great weekend!!
Darlene


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Those kitties are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L, Judi! I know the Christmas Tree episodes can be frustrating, but put yourself in their shoes (or paws) - how can they resist a new technical climbing tree, right in the midst of THEIR environment. (You know, the place belongs to them. They just tolerate your presence because you bring home the food.)

Our biggest concern is that they not chew on the electrical things. They seem particularly drawn to the shiny lights and the little colored spots they cast on the floor, directly beneath the tree.

But don't worry. If you are like us, the entertainment factor outweighs the frustration factor. And we love our pets!

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here's our tree photo. Sorry, no low light picts. I'm too lazy to dig out the tripod!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Ok, here's our tree photo. Sorry, no low light picts. I'm too lazy to dig out the tripod!


Nathan - its perfect!! We shot our picture with no flash to see how well the camera would handle and it did great.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*I love it! All of you have that wonderful Christmas spirit in your souls....







I will post a Christmas tree pic soon.*


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Oh Christmas Tree....Oh Christmas Tree....







*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ricknchris said:


> *Oh Christmas Tree....Oh Christmas Tree....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you go into your gallery and click on the picture it will show the larger picture - use the link to the larger picture (or copy and paste)...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ricknchris said:


> *Oh Christmas Tree....Oh Christmas Tree....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

ricknchris said:


> *Oh Christmas Tree....Oh Christmas Tree....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! The tree's great, BUT, it's the upright piano I'm drooling over!!







I had a mahogany antique upright, growing up, and when I married, my parents insisted I take it!! Well, me and my 1st husband lived in a mobile home for awhile, and it was not designed to hold up a huge piano with such a heavy brass harp!! Long story short, I had to eventually sell it, but would love to have it back, though I have my grandmother's Baldwin stereo studio piano. There's no comparison to the sound.
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Chris - I was also admiring that piano - we have an old estey (1950's) that I acquired from my parents. I still play a little and the kids also use it. I haven't had it tuned in awhile, but, it still sounds great!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

sgalady said:


> *Oh Christmas Tree....Oh Christmas Tree....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! The tree's great, BUT, it's the upright piano I'm drooling over!!







I had a mahogany antique upright, growing up, and when I married, my parents insisted I take it!! Well, me and my 1st husband lived in a mobile home for awhile, and it was not designed to hold up a huge piano with such a heavy brass harp!! Long story short, I had to eventually sell it, but would love to have it back, though I have my grandmother's Baldwin stereo studio piano. There's no comparison to the sound.
Darlene








[/quote]

*Truly...the tree makes the piano look nice, huh?







We bought the piano about 10 yrs ago at a mobile home estate sale for $100 hard working dollars to feed our love for antiques. It came with an old bench and im not sure if it is the original one. Yes, the piano is very heavy. We have wood floors throughout with no foundation and so far so good. You probably know more about my piano than I do. My husband can play a little tune or two. I just love cleaning it







*


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

ricknchris said:


> *Oh Christmas Tree....Oh Christmas Tree....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that tinsel on the tree?! Oh how I miss that, my cat would be eating it in a heartbeat...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't have the patience to put into a fancy tree, it gets put up and presents under it and if I accomplish that, it's a good day! 
So, you'll have to settle for my "decorations".


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Don't have the patience to put into a fancy tree, it gets put up and presents under it and if I accomplish that, it's a good day!
> So, you'll have to settle for my "decorations".


*Is that your granddaughter? She is beautiful....I can see why you adore her







. I was just now reading her version of Christmas songs....too funny! I am anticipating grandchildren....maybe in a year or so? *


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ricknchris said:


> Don't have the patience to put into a fancy tree, it gets put up and presents under it and if I accomplish that, it's a good day!
> So, you'll have to settle for my "decorations".


*Is that your granddaughter? She is beautiful....I can see why you adore her







. I was just now reading her version of Christmas songs....too funny! I am anticipating grandchildren....maybe in a year or so? *









[/quote]
Yes, that's my lil sweetie pumpkin pie lovey dovey! Oh, and that guy is um, uh...shoot, uhhh...ummm...officer somebody









Anyway, you're heart will melt when you become grandparents







. It's a beautiful gift.

( yeah, Wolfie, I have names for my people as well as my dogs so when you get out of the deep freeze in NH and can log on, I know you'll be responding. Until then...NEENER!)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice pictures there Dox!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Another picture to share....our grandaughter Natalie - ready for Christmas!!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Another picture to share....our grandaughter Natalie - ready for Christmas!!


*Look at her...she' so pretty and a poser, too!







Rick, how old is she and what are her thoughts on Santa Claus?
Thanks for sharing...*

*Merry Christmas Natalie*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ricknchris said:


> Another picture to share....our grandaughter Natalie - ready for Christmas!!


*Look at her...she' so pretty and a poser, too!







Rick, how old is she and what are her thoughts on Santa Claus?
Thanks for sharing...*

*Merry Christmas Natalie*








[/quote]

She is our little doll







and she is 4 years old - she can't wait for Santa and will be tracking him here! She is so excited about Santa and can't wait!!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

She is our little doll







and she is 4 years old - she can't wait for Santa and will be tracking him here! She is so excited about Santa and can't wait!!








[/quote]

*I thought so and it looks like grandma & grandpa are just as excited as she is...







*


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

C


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Another picture to share....our grandaughter Natalie - ready for Christmas!!


*Look at her...she' so pretty and a poser, too!







Rick, how old is she and what are her thoughts on Santa Claus?
Thanks for sharing...*

*Merry Christmas Natalie*








[/quote]

She is our little doll







and she is 4 years old - she can't wait for Santa and will be tracking him here! She is so excited about Santa and can't wait!!








[/quote]

ahhhh! such a cutie ! her and Tay would have fun together! thanks for the Santa Tracker!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Compulynx said:


> C


That's a fireplace waiting for someone special!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Compulynx said:


> C


*I like the sleigh (just for looks?)....we don't see many of those around here and if I do it is a plastic saucer







.*

*Have A Merry Christmas Compulynx!*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Compulynx said:


> C


Nice picture! - love that fireplace - I can just imagine a nice fire going and sitting around relaxing by the tree...Merry Christmas!


----------

